# nm-applet not working in Xfce

## MasterDragon

I'm trying to get networkmanager and nm-applet working in Xfce.  I have installed Xfapplet, but it does not seem to recognize that nm-applet is installed.

If I try to run nm-applet from a command line it gives me: 

```
** (nm-applet:3899): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service.

  Error: (9) Connection ":1.13" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings" due to security policies in the configuration file

```

if I try to run it from a command line as root:

```
No protocol specified

(nm-applet:3958): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0

```

Help?

----------

## Rexilion

You don't need xfapplet to run nm-applet, it's not a gnome-panel specific plugin. It's just your freedesktop standard systray toolbar.

About the error, is your user in plugdev?

And did you do: etc-update *correctly*?

----------

## MasterDragon

I didn't have myself in plugdev, but it appears that was not the problem.  After adding myself I still get the same error.

Also, as far as I know I did etc-update correctly.

----------

## Rexilion

Do you have consolekit running?

Also try:

emerge -q -1 dbus

and then reboot.

----------

## MasterDragon

as far as I can tell I don't have consolekit running.

tried emerge -q -1 dbus, and then did revdep-rebuild and rebooted.  No change.

----------

